# non essere da meno



## cas29

The Italian:

L'acido tartatico è tipico dell'uva,predsente in magiore quantità (2-5g/l) e definito spalla dell'acidita. Il suo sapore è duro e un pò aspro, ma anche quello dell'acido malico non è da meno (0-5 g/l), soprattutto in asprezza.

my version:
Tartaric acid is typical of grapes, present in greater quantities (2-5 g/l) and is defined as the backbone of acidity.  Its taste is hard and a bit tart, but no more so than malic acid (0-5 g/l), especially in tartness.

I'm not content with the parts in red.... and fear I've missed a shade of meaning.
Any feedback or suggestions would be welcome.
Thank you


----------



## Paulfromitaly

It's the malic acid taste which is no less tart than the tartanic acid taste..


----------



## cas29

Ok, that confirms what I thought - thank you Paul.
Now I am seriously thinking that the last bit in red is either redundant or needs to be rephrased.
I think the author's point is that malic is hard and tart, but perhaps less hard than tartaric, but equaly tart...


----------



## _forumuser_

Actually no, non e' da meno here refers to both duro and aspro, so the last part is not redundant. Your translation above is perfectly accurate.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

The author wants to point out that the tartaric acid taste is hard and tart, but also the malic acid taste has very similar characteristics, especially with regard to the tartness.


----------



## cas29

Ok guys, you've convinced me.  
Thank you very much.

Forumuser -- I love your seasonal avatar!


----------



## angelico76

Ciao,
in italiano si dice:
*quella cosa e' costosa, ma questa non e' da meno....*

Well, how would you say this in English?
Grazie


----------



## gettingby

Hi, if I understand correctly (that A is expensive, and B is also expensive)

We'd say
This (thing) is expensive, but (this other) is hardly less so. 
This pair of shoes is expensive, but this other is hardly less so.


----------



## angelico76

Well,
in this case it's fine. But can I say:
Le tasse, nel Paese A, sono alte ma nel Paese B non sono da meno.
Taxes in A are high but in B are hardly less so....

And, how would you render this?
A non e' da meno di B. 
To say that A's value is not less than B's (I'm not necessarily talking about financial value).

Grazie!


----------



## Murphy

I'd say:

The taxes in A are high, but those in B are no less so.

A is no less valuable than B.


----------



## angelico76

Grande Murphy,
anche questo mi mancava....che poi lo usiamo 1000 volte in italiano....
1000 grazie


----------



## Murphy

1000 x prego!!


----------



## 22caps

Also, all these sound really formal.  A more colloquial way to say it might be:

Taxes in A are high, but they're just as bad in B.
Taxes in A are high, but it's/they're no different in B.
Taxes in A are high, but it's/they're the same in B.

Note that here you can say "it's" or "they're", depending on whether you're referring to the situation of the high taxes or the taxes themselves.

Also:
This shirt costs a lot, but so does this one.
This shirt costs a lot, but this one's no better.

Personally, I think trying to stay literal to the word "meno" and saying "no less so" makes it sound too formal.  Unless that's what you want, of course.


----------



## angelico76

Ok,
that's just perfect!

Bye


----------



## Blackman

NEW QUESTION.

Buongiorno a tutti,

mi riaggancio a questo thread per capire se ho tradotto correttamente questa espressione.

_Se una persona così speciale che chi ti sta accanto non può essere da meno_.
_You're such a special person that who stands next to you could be hardly less so._

Anche _stand next to you_ non mi piace tanto.

Avete niente di più poetico da suggerire?

Grazie


----------



## TimLA

Blackman said:


> NEW QUESTION.
> *NUOVA RISPOSTA*
> 
> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> mi riaggancio a questo thread per capire se ho tradotto correttamente questa espressione.
> 
> _Sei una persona così speciale che chi ti sta accanto non può essere da meno_.
> _You're such a special person that whoever stands next to you cannot be less. (troppo letterale)._
> _You are so special that anyone standing next to you is no less._
> _You are so special that anyone near you becomes special._
> _You are so special that those near you become special too._
> _Ma attendiamo altri pareri, la frase è così poetica che ci sono un sacco di possibilità._
> 
> 
> Anche _stand next to you_ non mi piace tanto.
> 
> Avete niente di più poetico da suggerire?
> 
> Grazie


----------



## Blackman

Grazie Tim, la tua prolificità mi permette di essere più preciso.

I tuoi primi due suggerimenti centrano in pieno il senso di ciò che intendo dire.
Non è che si diventa speciali perchè le si sta accanto, ma, dal momento che le si sta accanto, non si può essere che speciali, altrimenti non si riuscirebbe. Si parla di coniugi. E' una sottile differenza concettuale.


----------



## TimLA

Blackman said:


> Grazie Tim, la tua prolificità mi permette di essere più preciso.
> 
> I tuoi primi due suggerimenti centrano in pieno il senso di ciò che intendo dire.
> Non è che si diventa speciali perchè le si sta accanto, ma, dal momento che le si sta accanto, non si può essere che speciali, altrimenti non si riuscirebbe. Si parla di coniugi. E' una sottile differenza concettuale.


 
Ok, capito - detesto le frasi idiomatiche!
Proviamo di nuovo.

_Sei una persona così speciale che chi ti sta accanto non può essere da meno_.
_You're such a special person that whoever stands next to you becomes less._
_You are so special that all who stand next to you are lesser beings._
_You are so special that all those near are beneath you._
_You are so special that all those near you are diminished._
_You are so special that you outshine all those around you._



non può essere da meno.
not can be of less.
could not be less.
can't get any lower.
I think I got it....


----------



## Blackman

No Tim, non è questo il senso. E' un complimento a B, attraverso A.

_You (A) are such a special person that the one (B) who stands next to you cannot be less._

It's impossible that B is not a special person too, since he/she stands next to A. 

Your first attempt is the best so far.


----------



## TimLA

Blackman said:


> No Tim, non è questo il senso. E' un complimento a B, attraverso A.
> 
> _You (A) are such a special person that the one (B) who stands next to you cannot be less._
> 
> It's impossible that B is not a special person too, since he/she stands next to A.
> 
> Your first attempt is the best so far.


 
Ok, then my first series is the way to go...


----------



## beauxyeux

Blackman said:


> Grazie Tim, la tua prolificità mi permette di essere più preciso.
> 
> I tuoi primi due suggerimenti centrano in pieno il senso di ciò che intendo dire.
> Non è che si diventa speciali perchè le si sta accanto, ma, dal momento che le si sta accanto, non si può essere che speciali, altrimenti non si riuscirebbe. Si parla di coniugi. E' una sottile differenza concettuale.



Ciao Blackman,
così come la metti qui sembra quasi una condanna ... 
In pratica riesce a starle accanto solo una persona altrettanto speciale. Quello che non è chiaro è se chi è stato scelto deve costantemente lottare per mantenersi alla sua altezza o se è stato scelto proprio perché è già speciale.


Sei una persona così speciale che chi ti sta accanto non può essere da meno

(non può essere nel senso che non può permettersi?)

Detto ciò, secondo me la primissima di Tim è quella che si avvicina di più.
You're such a special person that whoever stands next to you cannot be less. (troppo letterale).
La seconda è già leggermente differente come significato proprio perché non traduce più "non può essere", ma usa il verbo essere direttamente
You are so special that anyone standing next to you is no less.

Nella mia modestissima opinione la seconda è di sicuro un complimento a entrambi; la prima potrebbe quasi sottolineare un sottile aspetto di snobbismo da parte di lei (l'altro non può permettersi di essere da meno)

Spero di aver colto quello che volevi dire. Mi scuso per i passaggi contorti.


----------



## Blackman

Bella disamina. In effetti è il mio pensiero ad essere un po' contorto.

Ciò che intendo comunicare è l'inevitabilità di questo fatto, l'essere uno accanto all'altro. Dal momento che tu sei una persona così speciale, è inevitabile che chi ti sta accanto ( il tuo consorte, non chiunque ti si avvicini ) lo sia altrettanto. Non perchè si sia impegnata a esserlo, ma per una naturale attrazione tra persone speciali. Un sillogismo.


----------



## beauxyeux

A questo punto allora propenderei per la seconda soluzione di Tim.

E' bella la naturale attrazione tra persone speciali....


----------



## gettingby

What about
"You're such a special person that you bring out the best in anyone near you."


----------



## Blackman

gettingby said:


> What about
> "You're such a special person that you bring out the best in anyone near you."


 
Non è quello che voglio dire, ma mi piace. La terrò presente per un'altra occasione. Grazie


----------



## Murphy

Invece di "stands next to you", che sembra parlare di qualcuno che ci si trova accanto sull'autobus, suggerisco "whoever is at your side".


----------



## shardaneng

Blackman said:


> Non è quello che voglio dire, ma mi piace. La terrò presente per un'altra occasione. Grazie



Ora, non vorrei dire una stupidaggine, ma per rendere il concetto che hai in mente, in italiano, non potrebbe essere più opportuno esprimerlo così:

"Sei una persona così speciale che chi ti sta accanto non può *non *essere da meno."?


----------



## Blackman

Con la doppia negazione, in italiano, acquista lo stesso significato degli altri tentativi precedentemente postati. Cioè significa che è _certamente da meno, poichè *non* può *non* esserlo._. Mentre io intendo esattamente l'opposto, cioè_ non può essere da meno_, per il semplice fatto di stargli accanto.

Ciao conterraneo....


----------



## Teerex51

_You're such a special person that whoever's at your side can only be as unique as you._

Murphy, thank you for the inspiration


----------



## Blackman

Deng!

Teerex ha fatto centro. Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Blackman

Murphy said:


> Invece di "stands next to you", che sembra parlare di qualcuno che ci si trova accanto sull'autobus, suggerisco "whoever is at your side".



Questa mi era sfuggita. Grazie.


----------



## Yulan

> Invece di "stands next to you", che sembra parlare di qualcuno che ci si trova accanto sull'autobus, suggerisco "whoever is at your side".


 
Ciao B! 

In questo contesto non ci azzecca molto, però credo valga la pena di fare una precisazione: "To stand next to someone" non indica solo una vicinanza fisica a qualcuno (per esempio, sull'autobus come dice Murphy ;-), ma se usato in senso figurato, indica una sorta di "presa di posizione" per indicare che si è d'accordo con il parere espresso da qualcuno, ossia un po' come dire in Italiano "_stare dalla parte di qualcuno_".


Per la frase da tradurre, personalmente mi piace la "variazione sul tema D) dell'unicità" proposta da Teerex! 

Take  care!
Y.


----------



## beauxyeux

Teerex51 said:


> _You're such a special person that whoever's at your side can only be as unique as you._
> 
> Murphy, thank you for the inspiration



Perfetta!


----------



## GavinW

Just for the record:
My context:
La Turchia non sembra essere stata da meno, e secondo alcuni ha continuato ad armare le forze islamiste di Tripoli fino all’inizio di quest’anno.  

My translation:
Turkey does not seem to have been outdone, and according to some people it continued to arm the Islamist forces in Tripoli up until the start of this year.
(Also: "Turkey seems to have done likewise, and....")

NB: This post is not a question. It's a solution, one that I like, and have used. I merely note it here for the record, as it might be useful to others. I think the context contained in post 15 ("New Question") is unfortunately not very helpful for an understanding of the way this idiom is most commonly used in Italian. I'm particularly happy with the verb "outdo/(not) to be outdone" as a translation solution. We also say "X is/was not willing to be outdone". 
HTH


----------

